# Hello from a Trick or Treater from New Jersey



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Everybody - I'm Da Weiner from New Jersey. I have been stalking this forum for a while! I hope to talk with you guys and share my experiences and plans for Halloween and maybe pick your brains for the props I have in mind this year but also just to be able to talk about Halloween 24/7/365.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Da weiner, I am glad you made it to the welcome room. Don't forget about the Chat room on Sat. It is a blast.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, welcome aboard Da Weiner. hehehehe. Da Weiner... hehehehe.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome! Hehehehe ,he said weiner


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That's my name - don't wear it out!!! haha Instead of The Halloweiner, I use Da Weiner. I think it makes sense.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy life on the Street!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ahhh, a fellow countryman! Welcome to the NJ contingent of Unpleasant Street Da. I'm up in Passaic County, Trishaanne is from NJ also. Glad you're here!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad....quit telling everyone where to find me.....dammit!!!!! Just kidding...welcome aboard. Looks like we have more haunters in this state than we knew!! Can't wait to share ideas with you.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street... tell me have you seen the Jersey Devil?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

It's great to know that Halloween is alive and well in New Jersey. In my town, my house is usually one the attractions and we get a lot of weiners (over 300). I absolutely love it!!!:googly:


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street :devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welkommen! :jol:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum DW


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks everybody - Yes, I do believe I had a run in with the Jersey Devil. One of the times it was joyriding down in the woods. On this occassion, the new truck that we just bought that night we decided to take it down the woods and just cruise around. When we were riding around the woods all the sudden the lights would go out on the truck. They stayed off for about 5 minutes while in the woods. We had that truck for seven years and it never happened after that ride. That was weird.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello from another lurker. You're lucky to get so many TOTers. If I get 3 I'm happy. Oh well, lots of candy left over for me. You can bet I buy the good stuff, too!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Michigal said:


> Hello from another lurker. You're lucky to get so many TOTers. If I get 3 I'm happy.


I can tell you from experience, that is where we started out with.
We might be lucky if we got 6 kids to stop by on Halloween night. That was back in the late 90's.
Since I started doing a Haunt ( I think it was in 2000 ) we went from about 150 on 1 night to about 300 - 700 a night for six nights.
We haven't even been in the paper ,on TV or radio (yet  ).

So, what I'm saying is "Build it and they will come"


----------

